# is my puppy full pitbull?



## stallion45601 (Nov 24, 2008)

she ran away from her owner, no one is claiming her, I know she has pitbull in her, but is she mixed?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

One can never be sure for a dogs breed unless you got them from a breeder. She is awfully cute but to tell the truth I don't see pitbull. It could be the picture but her face looks narrow to me. Are you planning on keeping her?


----------



## stallion45601 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im not sure, several people that came over to the house said she had pitbull in her, and we know of a pitbull breeder right down the road , but if she came from there we wouldnt send her back, they abuse them, and we have had trouble with several of his adults fighting with my german shepard.


----------



## Bubba's Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe in the ears??? She has a similar short folded ear. But her head doesn't seem to be the right shape/wide enough. What does the rest of her body look like? Does she seem to have any other features that might make you think that?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She looks more like a Pointer mix to me, but her face isn't square enough for a pitty. its possible though. but definatly NOT full pit


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cute dog sorry no hint of pit if any at all fur looks too long and doesnt really have a pitty face too narrow. whatever though you should love your dog either way if you choose to keep it. i just personally don't see any pit in her. those people sound like back yard breeders especially if they abuse their dogs! they probobly breed mixes. but yeah i do not really see any pit in her i mean it is possible a few genrations back there may have been a pit thrown in there but she just looks like a mix of a bunch of other things to me besides a pit again she is really cute and if you keep her love her for what she is don't hate her for what she isnt. i mean if i just saw that dog and tried to guess what it was pitbull wouldnt come to my mind. i would say some kind of northern breed mix her fur looks kind of thick and longer then a pits fur. i would go with some northern breed dalmation mix or something its hard to tell what breeds she may be


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not seeing any pit either. I have to agree with pointer mix. The dome is really round at the top, muzzle is cylinder shaped, and she has legs for days. I mean, there seems to be alot of variation in the breed, I just don't see any common traits in that face. Beautiful dog though! Good find, hope you can give her a nice and happy life.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I see cuteness but not pit...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

she ran away from her owner, no one is claiming her, I know she has pitbull in her, but is she mixed?[/QUOTE]

What made you think she had pit in her?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> she ran away from her owner, no one is claiming her, I know she has pitbull in her, but is she mixed?


What made you think she had pit in her?


----------



## stallion45601 (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess my interpretation of the resemblances, and friends I guess, one owns a pit bull and said it has some in it, not that it matters to me, but the dog is also more aggressive than my others "especially with other dogs", but I can see what your talking about by comparing the images, looking at the dog in person, it looks alot more like the pitbull pic than that picture does, maybe it is the angle on the pict, it makes the pup look a lil to narrow, but like I said, It wouldnt matter what kind of pup it was, just wanting to find out the breed, or if the freinds were right. If they were I know where it came from.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

A lot of breeds are Dog/Animal aggressive its not JUST an APBT trait. Not only is the dogs face too narrow, the ears are too large and the coat is too long. From the looks of the picture.

She is very cute, but I wouldn't say Pitbull or Pitbull Mix


----------



## stallion45601 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol I knew you would think I was singling out a pit, not at all.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think you are singling them out lol, its a pretty common APBT trait, I am just saying that DA doesn't mean the dog has pit in it.


----------



## stallion45601 (Nov 24, 2008)

as a matter of fact, my female german shepard has ran off several "very agressive" pibulls from down the road, I dont think a pit is anymore aggressive than my german shepard, BUT, I do believe in some cases they have a shorter fuse.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

stallion45601 said:


> View attachment 3011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012
> ...


word of advice just for future references no offense to your friend unless your freind falls under this category a lot but just because someone owns a specfic breed doesn't mean they know jack sh*t about that breed. i mean i know of a few people who own american pit bull terriers and i cant talk to them at all about the breed because they say just nonsence and i know a few people that some of these idiotic pitbull owners have misled and now these people to think stupid stuff about the breed.

it is normal for a pit to have some level of dog agression i mean look at their history but it is very very much against the norm to have a pit that shows signs of agression to people unless they have a legit excuse to i mean every one here can vouch for that one. i mean this breed should usually attack a burgalur with their tongues not teeth! i mean i have been actually been planning on buying a guard dog for my house and my pitbull once i get a house of my own that is. but with pits you should not have to worry about people agression now im not saying it is safe to approach any strange pit out of no where because you never how that dog was raised or bred.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

stallion45601 said:


> as a matter of fact, my female german shepard has ran off several "very agressive" pibulls from down the road, I dont think a pit is anymore aggressive than my german shepard, BUT, I do believe in some cases they have a shorter fuse.


If your GSD ever does run across a bulldog, you'll know the difference, lol.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I say its a jack russell mix.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's definately not a pit muzzle, but I can kinda see pitty in the top of the head and ears. Who knows? It's one cute dog either way.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

eh dalmation and maybe jack russle would be me guess as well


----------

